# Edgartown Moorings



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience in showing up in Edgartown harbor midweek during high season (July/August) without a reservation for a mooring? Can one be had?


----------



## toomja (Apr 21, 2006)

*edgartown*

We were in Edgartown two times in the first and second weeks of July. There were blue (first come) moorings available both times and we were able to call for one of the reserved moorings on one of the visits. I think getting a cancelled reserved mooring is luck of the draw.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*No problemoo*



CBinRI said:


> Does anyone have any experience in showing up in Edgartown harbor midweek during high season (July/August) without a reservation for a mooring? Can one be had?


My experience, I've never had a problem getting a mooring during the week, if you are in by mid-day you should be able to find something in the blue field (close in) later in the day you continue to the Yellow field (farther up the harbor). Arriving on a Saturday may be a different case...

FWIW same situation in Viineyard Haven vis picking up a inside versus outside mooring. Although Edgartown is a must-see we find VH a much more relaxing place...


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailingfool said:


> My experience, I've never had a problem getting a mooring during the week, if you are in by mid-day you should be able to find something in the blue field (close in) later in the day you continue to the Yellow field (farther up the harbor). Arriving on a Saturday may be a different case...
> 
> FWIW same situation in Viineyard Haven vis picking up a inside versus outside mooring. Although Edgartown is a must-see we find VH a much more relaxing place...


I am extremely grateful to you for this helpful information. You have eased my mind quite a bit.

One last question: once you get one, is there any restriction on how long you can stay? My wife would like to stay for the better part of a week.

Thanks again.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We've been staying on moorings in Edgartown for the past ten July 4th weeks - but always reserved in advance. As a result, we never had to anchor out. 

As was said, the blue moorings fill up first, followed by yellow, which are the reserved moorings - further from the town docks. Reservations are now done online through the Harbormaster's website. The online reservation feature is only activated in March with July 4th weekend booked within the first 15 minutes. Last year we got Yellow 78 - about as far from town as you can get, right at the entrance to Katama Bay.

Seas were rough that week and as a result, many cruisers decided not to go. Upon arrival, we noticed several blue moorings and snagged one close to the town dock . . . making for a much nicer dinghy ride to town, then where we would have been.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

CBinRI said:


> I am extremely grateful to you for this helpful information. You have eased my mind quite a bit.
> 
> One last question: once you get one, is there any restriction on how long you can stay? My wife would like to stay for the better part of a week.
> 
> Thanks again.


As far as an unreserved mooring that you pick up, possession is the rule, leave your dink on it if you go out sailing. Each morning watch to see who leaves and usually you can improve tyour location...I guess they could kick you off for a reservation, but I have not seen this - call and ask. I'm not familar with how the reserved moorings work...maybe TB can speak to this.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I just checked with the Mooring Reservations website and found that all mooring reservations for July and August are sold out. So, either take your chances on the Blue balls or hope for cancellations. The maximum stay with Blue is two nights however.

I've had luck without reservations by calling the Harbormaster when within range - they will assign a number if any become available.

Harbormaster's office


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

TrueBlue said:


> .... So, either take your chances on the Blue balls or hope for cancellations. The maximum stay with Blue is two nights however...


That's interesting news, I wonder whether or when that restriction is enforced, I've spend three -four nights there without this coming up to the best of my recollection.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Same with me - don't know if it's a new policy or not. Last year we spent 5 nights on blue - but that could be because we had reservations on yellow, which we had requested to be transferred.



> We have two rental mooring fields:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In past years though, the Harbormaster assistants came by each afternoon for their money without question, even if we stayed longer than 2 nights.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the helpful tips.


----------



## kreinestja (Mar 1, 2002)

*Edgartown In June*

We were just in Edgartown in late June and were told of the two night maximum on the blue balls.

Jk


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Thanks again for all the tips. Just returned and have the following observations to add:

1. Two day rule for town moorings exists but apparently is not widely enforced, unless the harbor is unusually busy or there appears to be an inequity.

2. Town moorings are supposed to be limited to boats 40 feet and under. I heard the harbormaster tell a 42 foot boat to anchor outside rather than grab a town mooring.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The reason for the length limit is probably due to the size of the swinging circle of boats on the mooring... at 42' he may hit a neighboring boat while swinging...


CBinRI said:


> Thanks again for all the tips. Just returned and have the following observations to add:
> 
> 1. Two day rule for town moorings exists but apparently is not widely enforced, unless the harbor is unusually busy or there appears to be an inequity.
> 
> 2. Town moorings are supposed to be limited to boats 40 feet and under. I heard the harbormaster tell a 42 foot boat to anchor outside rather than grab a town mooring.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> The reason for the length limit is probably due to the size of the swinging circle of boats on the mooring... at 42' he may hit a neighboring boat while swinging...


Agreed. In fact, the Harbormaster told the skipper of the 42 foot boat that when he directed him to anchor outside.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Has anyone experienced being on an inside harbor mooring during light NW-NE winds and an ebb tide? Keelboats are affected by the strong 3-5kt currents caused by Katama Bay draining, while planing boats are kicked in opposite directions by the wind.

It's affectionately called the Edgartown Waltz.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> Has anyone experienced being on an inside harbor mooring during light NW-NE winds and an ebb tide? Keelboats are affected by the strong 3-5kt currents caused by Katama Bay draining, while planing boats are kicked in opposite directions by the wind.
> 
> It's affectionately called the Edgartown Waltz.


I was out there three weeks ago an we had a NW wind that shifted to S by evening. It was not bad at all. We actually like to anchor in the outer harbor then try and get a ball.

We had a great three day sail from Waquoit Bay to Red Brook Harbor then Edgartown and then back to Waquiot Bay. Red Brook is a beautiful spot and we anchored to the East.

Lovely sailing out in the Cape Cod area.

Peter


----------



## devildad (Oct 19, 2001)

I feel that it is a terrible shame that they closed Katama Bay to anchoring. It was on of safest anchorages on the east coast.


----------

